# Gilleni, we all love gilleni



## Nephrurus (Mar 15, 2008)

G'day all, 

I've recently had some gilleni hatch out. Seeing as they are such cute little buggars I took some photos of the hatching and the subsequent young critter. 

Great looking animals, I've got three out that are feeding voraciously on crickets, Hopefully another two will hatch next week. I'm running out of room so it's going to be hard to let these little guys go 

Here are the pics. 

















ALl the best, 


-H


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 15, 2008)

there so cute H, they must be tiny.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 15, 2008)

nice gillenis,there actually bigger than ridgies when they hatch funnily enough,though gillens lay big long eggs compared to ridgeys eggs,and gillens lay alot less eggs,nephrurus,how many clutches do your gillens lay per season if u dont mind me asking


----------



## richardsc (Mar 15, 2008)

heres 3 i hatched this season.was my first time to breed them,only got the one clutch but wasnt expecting it so pretty chuffed


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 15, 2008)

i got three clutches from 2 females. I also got a clutch laid outside the laying box. I had feed supply issues (read: i wasn't there to feed everyday) so only got two clutches each. If you can keep higher protien foods up to them (as well as a base diet of crickets) you'll ahve alot more sucess getting multiple clutches. 

-H


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats nephrurus,well done.
Im sure you wont have any problems moving the little guys on.
What higher protien food do you use to supplement the crix?
Beautiful photos to.


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 15, 2008)

I use whatever i can find. i didn't use roo mince this year as i was too lazy to get any. I've heard that is quite good for them. My gilleni are partial to _Gambusia sp._ so i catch alot of them, freeze them then thaw when i need them. Pink mice are always eaten byt he gilleni as well. 

-H


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for that, so its a varied diet. Do you ever use any of canned pet food?
(in moderation of course)


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah i have. I don't have many critters that eat it so when i open a can i freeze it in small portions. 
I should use it more.
-H


----------



## richardsc (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah feed issues was my prob to this year,but have that sorted now i believe,hopefully a few more clutches next season,but im still happy with one or 2,they are cool monitors,well most monitors are


----------



## dragon lady (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice,,,,,love the stripes on Gilleni!


----------



## Rocket (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Henry!

Great pics and great looking gilleni!


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 15, 2008)

im getting a pair of monitors at the end of my holiday, (19th June i get back) how big do Gillens monitors get TL? and how big does an enclosure have to be to house 2 happily? thanks  nice little guys they are, very well done congrats. are they hard to breed? because i know for a fact ill be breeding lol


Nat


----------

